# Reflex test to drive you nuts!



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

This is great! BUT.... This will drive you nuts!! Have fun!

The object of the game is to move the red block around
without getting hit by the blue blocks or touching the black walls.

If you can go longer than 18 seconds you are phenomenal. It's been
said that the US Air Force uses this for fighter pilots. They are
expected to go for at least 2 minutes.

Give it a try but be careful...it is addictive!!

CLICK HERE FOR THE TEST........ ......... .... 
Air Force Test


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good one! Tricky on a mousepad - must try it later with a proper mouse.

Got to 11 seconds so far  

Gerald


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

I survived 16.454 seconds!!! Can't see why on earth hubby doesn't trust me to drive our beloved motorhome!! :lol: 
Reagrds
Annie
And yes it is addictive!!!


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

Hi all
I only managed 12 seconds.
Andrew


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

19.6 seconds


----------



## hydecolt (Aug 12, 2006)

13.??? difficult,can this game be down loaded so Colin can practice when we are not able to get wifi


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

11 seconds easy on a laptop, must try on a proper computer...


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

19.5 on my first go! Must be a fluke as I don't consider myself to have particularly quick reflexes.

Viv


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

GRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrr driven me to distraction....fun though!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ha! you light weights 19.981


----------

